#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How can I learn progamming?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

Can you guys suggest me the best website to learn to progamming?

----------


## Gowsalya96p

f you have an interest in creating computer programs, mobile apps, websites, games or any other piece of software, you'll need to learn how to program. Programs are created through the use of a programming language. This language allows the program to function with the machine it is running on, be it a computer, a mobile phone, or any other piece of hardware.

*Determine your area of interest.* You can start learning with any programming language (though some are definitely "easier" than others), so you'll want to start by asking yourself what it is you want to accomplish by learning a programming language. This will help you determine what type of programming you should pursue, and provide you a good starting point.
If you want to get into web development, you'll have a whole different set of languages that you'll need to learn as opposed to developing computer programs. Mobile app developing requires a different skillset than machine programming. All of these decisions will influence your direction.
*Consider starting with a "simpler" language.* Regardless of your decision, you may want to consider starting with one of the high-level, simpler languages. These languages are especially useful for beginners, as they teach basic concepts and thought processes that can apply to virtually any language.[1]
The two most popular languages in this category are Python and Ruby. These are both object-oriented web application languages that use a very readable syntax."Object-oriented" means that the language is built around the concepts of "objects", or collections of data, and their manipulation. This is a concept that is used in many advanced programming languages such as C++, Java, Objective-C, and PHP.http://<a href="https://www.besantte... Bangalore</a>


*Determine your area of interest.* You can start learning with any programming language (though some are definitely "easier" than others), so you'll want to start by asking yourself what it is you want to accomplish by learning a programming language. This will help you determine what type of programming you should pursue, and provide you a good starting point.
If you want to get into web development, you'll have a whole different set of languages that you'll need to learn as opposed to developing computer programs. Mobile app developing requires a different skillset than machine programming. All of these decisions will influence your direction.

----------

